# gestrichelter Rahmen?



## HammerHe@rt (20. November 2003)

Ich habe eine Auswahlrechteck aufgezogen und möchte nun diese Fläche weiß füllen (kein Problem) und mit einem gestrichelten Rahmen versehen.

Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen? Ich bekomm nur schwarzen Rahmen hin oder wenn ich ein Muster nehme is entweder oben und unten oder links und rechts immer schwarz

mfG


----------



## Fabian (20. November 2003)

http://webreference.com/graphics/column22/2.html

http://www.google.de/search?q=photoshop+dotted+line&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&meta=

http://www.webmasterpark.net/tutorials/workshop/aid_48/


----------



## Fabian (20. November 2003)

* http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials131435.html *


----------

